# What do you think?



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Just want opinions on her. Shes my personal horse, so its not like shes showing and it counts for a whole lot, but if there is anything in her conformation that would cause problems later, it would be nice to know 
Shes a 16.1H, 5yr old.


----------



## BB2 (Oct 22, 2012)

Eh. She needs some weight I would say. 

Just a regular old paint horse. She isn't very muscled out either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I would like to see her with a little more muscle mass.
What do you plan to do with her in the future?


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice withers!
Basically, she looks pretty good to me. Nothing jumps out that would interfere with her being a good pleasure and trail partner...or for whatever activity you want to do.
She have a good disposition?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She looks to be a bit sickle hocked and her hocks are set a bit too high. She might be tied in a bit at the knee, but these photos are too small to be sure. Her shoulder looks correct and she looks to have a good hip. Her neck may be set a tad low. 

I think she would critique nicer with a little more weight.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

these pictures are in jan, when i just get her back from a woman who i kept her for two months on "full board", while i worked and saved up some money to move her and get my apartment. Her idea of feed was a scoop of 10% am and pm and a pad of orchard am/pm. She told me they got 30lbs of feed a day, and annies an easy keeper for a tb type, but when i got her back i was appalled. she had various injuries from fighting over food in the paddocks, (cause instead of throwing hay individually, shed throw it out there and let them go at it) and she had been in her stall 12+ hrs a day. i reported the lady and her business after getting my horse back. shes put on a bunch of weight, and is back on 3 days a week or more of work  this pic is from may.

Her "job" is as a hunter. we jump up to 3ft, but not often anymore as i have been using her more for demonstrations and trails, with the odd fun show thrown in. We do a five hour trail once a week. (four hours really, with an hour break for lunch in the middle). Shes really just my therapist  I was asking because i plan on breeding her, letting my fiance take her (hes in love, but not sure about riding her more than a walk. shes still too young for him) when the baby is ready to be started. I want to make sure shes not going to pass any kind of major flaw on to her baby.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll see if i cant get some new good ones this weekend (since i cant get good pictures in the freaking dark, darned daylight savings).


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

She definitely needs weight and muscle, and I am not a fan of her back legs at all. In the second photo, she looks to maybe be a little over at the knee in front too, but I'm not sure on that, as her white marking may be playing tricks on my eyes. Her neck is very thin and looks to tie in pretty high. I don't like seeing a five year old with such a sunken back, she really needs some muscling along her top line. But none of those things should hinder her in everyday use, trail riding, low level hunter stuff. 

In another thread you said you were breeding her in the spring. I would strongly advise against it, she is not breeding quality at all. Nice mare, maybe, but nothing that should be bred.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

first pics are from almost a year ago. i'll put up some more recent pics, like the third one i put up, over the weekend.


----------



## BB2 (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't think she is breeding quality either. Nothing special.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Big Beautiful Mare, I lover her coloring! 
Its very hard to judge with those pics, but from what I can see, she is georgous!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I think she looks like a great little horse for you. I'm not the best at giving critiques as ADMITTEDLY its not something I like to do as I'm not an expert. But she looks fairly balanced to me, just a little high in the hock I think. But I think she looks pretty sweet:wink:


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't remember if anyone asked for an opinion on her "breeding quality", so it's really quite irrelevant. It doesn't matter if you think she isn't worth breeding, it's not your decision to make, and it's not your horse, so don't worry about it. This is OPs horse, and she has every right to breed if she wants, so leave it alone.


----------



## Barrelhorseluver (Oct 31, 2012)

Try feeding her step six to give her some weight and do lots of long troting for muScle mass
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

As for the mare, she is quite nice, nothing major at fault, underweight, judging by the pictures!, and I personally would like a bit more depth in the girth. 
As for breeding, with an exceptional stallion(note:exceptional, not fashionable), she could bring nice and improved offspring, provided the OP would do homework regarding pedigrees, too. 

Again, as for breeding, I personally would rather go and get one of the thousands and thousands of weanlings who risk going to Canada or Mexico. This mare can still be bred 5 years down the road, when economy improves(!hopefully).


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

BornToRun said:


> I don't remember if anyone asked for an opinion on her "breeding quality", so it's really quite irrelevant. It doesn't matter if you think she isn't worth breeding, it's not your decision to make, and it's not your horse, so don't worry about it. This is OPs horse, and she has every right to breed if she wants, so leave it alone.


 
There is nothing wrong with adding that you do not think a horse , put up for confo critique, is of breeding quality, whether that particular question was asked or not. It may be assumed to come to mind when you ask another person to judge your mare via a photo that they might think about that aspect, along with her overall physical suitedness for the job she does.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

this is miss anne last night, as opposed to the pictures from january. In january, she had just gotten back from two months with a oman who threw a pad per horse of coastal into a field and let them fight over it. who had all the horses stalled 12+ hrs a day. she was supposed to be on full board til i could get her after working and getting my apartment. but, sometimes people dont keep their word, and thats how she came back in january 2012. this, is her november 6th 2012. not a confo pic, but i feel the need to defend myself, and my horse. pictures and web descriptions do her no justice, and i'm sure many of you feel the same way about your horses. please dont go all postal on me, i'm doin my best to make friends this time around, and ignore the haters. but, heres my baby


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Looking MUCH better
And she has such a sweet expression.
If I remember right she has TB blood, and she looks it. Sometimes it's hard to forget the Paint-stockhorse picture in your mind when looking at strongly TB influenced horse with color. I had my troubles years ago when the first pinto warmbloods popped up;-)
And look how her neck looks different now ....


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks  she was looking for her cookie


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It's not a good confo picture, but it is a heartwarming one. She is very attractive, for sure.


----------



## BB2 (Oct 22, 2012)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> this is miss anne last night, as opposed to the pictures from january. In january, she had just gotten back from two months with a oman who threw a pad per horse of coastal into a field and let them fight over it. who had all the horses stalled 12+ hrs a day. she was supposed to be on full board til i could get her after working and getting my apartment. but, sometimes people dont keep their word, and thats how she came back in january 2012. this, is her november 6th 2012. not a confo pic, but i feel the need to defend myself, and my horse. pictures and web descriptions do her no justice, and i'm sure many of you feel the same way about your horses. please dont go all postal on me, i'm doin my best to make friends this time around, and ignore the haters. but, heres my baby


Much, much better
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Very pretty mare, and i adore her coloring. She looks MUCH better in the last photo. If you do decide to breed her, take your time and find a stallion that will compliment her. By the way, I can tell by the picture you don't like her at all. LOL Poor baby.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

i do want to find a nice stud for her, it would be great to have a little Annie running around, especially because she has EXACTLY what i want as far as a balance of personality/willingness/ intelligence. but i do want to make sure i dont end up with a LW baby, or a baby with too many defects. whats important is that if i do breed, baby will be loved to bits for all its life. I havent made any kind of decision as of yet, and i still may just end up adopting in 2014 instead of staying up all night chewing my fingers to the bone waiting for a baby.

yea, its not like we're bestest buddies or anything


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

ok so i finally got around to getting a few more pics. could anyone tell me and confirmation differences they see now that shes filled out? sorry if they'er a little blurry.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Looking good
Confo critique I leave to others, I like what I see!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Posty legs, which are pretty common with paints, and long cannons. She has a bit of a shark fin whither which is also fairly typical with TBs. I'd like to see a bit more bone on her legs but they arent terrible. I like the length of her back though, and her shoulders and hips are lovely. Weight looks nice too!


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Is it just me or do her hocks not look so high now that shes put on some muscle?

She is looking really good!!!


----------

